# Lava stones and loofah chews?



## Pepper89

Hi, I am a first time rabbit owner and I am wondering if anyone knows about the lava chew stones or the loofah chews? Are they safe? I have seen them alot in pet stores and some are for rabbits... Pepper loves to chew and I wanted to get him a bunch of different toys. If anyone can help me that would great! Thank you!


----------



## Hermelin

I wouldn’t give lava stones to my bunny because it’s not something natural they can eat, it’s better to use branches and untreated wood as chewing toys for the rabbit.

Loofah would work as long it’s not colored in my opinion and I’ve read it’s safe. But I have perfect of branches in the wood and my yard which are safe for the rabbit.


----------



## Pepper89

Thank you so much for your reply! I will be sure to stick to wood then and maybe get him a loofah  thanks so much


----------



## Cookiemonster

Salt blocks or calcium blocks are what I use.


----------



## Blue eyes

Cookiemonster said:


> Salt blocks or calcium blocks are what I use.



Salt blocks are not recommended for rabbits unless perhaps if they are on a pellet free diet. Added calcium is not something a rabbit should get. There is plenty of calcium (too much for some rabbits) in certain greens like kale, spinach, romaine, etc.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My rabbits loved willow and apple when we lived in California--they would strip off the bark.


----------



## JimJam

willow is a definite yes!!! It has lots of medical properties and health benefits for rabbits digestive system and bonus is that their teeth can chew it up!


----------



## Pepper89

Thank you everyone! Definitely easier when I got some adivce on what is safe and isn’t  you all are life savers!


----------

